# Where to find used parts?



## David (Oct 12, 2001)

Does anyone know where to locate used parts. Like a motorhome junkyard. I need two new basement doors for my 37J Pace Arrow. The one beside the hot water heater and the door for the hot water heater.


----------



## Butch (Oct 12, 2001)

Where to find used parts?

Try this site.  Happy motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska



http://www.rvs-r-us.com/rvSalvage.htm


----------



## David (Oct 12, 2001)

Where to find used parts?

Thank you Butch. It looks like a good list of sources.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 12, 2001)

Where to find used parts?

Hi David, you cuold ckeck out www.all-rite.com they are not a salvage yard but have new products / doors, windows, bumper parts, rubber seals etc.  Happy trails GB


----------

